# Fake blood



## pooky73 (Aug 31, 2009)

I'm busy zombifying a shirt for a prop I made. I stained it with coffee and mud. Do any of you guys use real red paint as blood on clothing? I have a quart of this. Any other ideas is appreciated!!!


----------



## pdcollins6092 (Aug 8, 2009)

I don't know if I would use paint, that will make the clothing stiff once it dries. If it was me I would just get some stage blud and use that.


----------



## Spats (Sep 21, 2006)

Darken the red with a little black or brown and use it. Paint stiffens, but blood does too, fairly quickly in real life. Adding a little paint gloss will help keep it looking fresh, or just let it dry and get crunchy, like old blood.

Stage blood remains sticky and will get all over everything it touches.

Another option is "Spray Blood" from Michael's. Good stuff for fabric and props.


----------



## bodysnatcher666 (Nov 3, 2008)

their are recipes to make stage blood..... It is something with corn meal, food die, and water. if i find where i put it i will share it with you


----------



## bodysnatcher666 (Nov 3, 2008)

hear we go!!! i have a few hear they are:

Edible

Karo syrup (light corn syrup), black-cherry Kool-aid powder and smooth
peanut butter

4 parts liquid glucose, 1 part water, chinese red food colouring

Ruby orange juice, with the bit strained out (sprays nicely)

Corn syrup, red food dye, a little blue & green food dye.



MB2 Blood Formula

Flour Base:

7.5cc to 10cc plain all purpose flour per cup (250cc) of water. (7.5cc =
1/2 level tablespoon , 10cc = 2 level teaspoons) Mix flour into water
completely (no lumps) before heating. Bring to boil then simmer for 1/2
hour. Stir frequently.

Let cool before adding food color. Stir in any surface scum. Makes a
good base for stage blood. Slightly slimy. Fairly low surface tension.
Soaks and spreads well.

One cup batch of MB2:

1 oz (29cc) Red food coloring (Durkee (R) brand or equivalent) 1/8
teaspoon (.6cc) green food coloring (Durkee (R) brand or equivalent) Add
flour base described above to a total of one cup (250cc).

This is both much more realistic and simpler than the old Karo (R) corn
syrup, Hershey's (R) chocolate syrup and food coloring based formula.
There is no sugar and very little food in the MB2 formula so it's
probably less attractive to insects. Shelf life is fairly short (days)
at room temp. Does not go rank but ferments a bit and looses viscosity.
I have not tested refrigerated or frozen storage. This formula will
temporarily stain skin. Seems to wash out of cotton cloths OK.


Inedible:

Adding a little washing-up liquid to any of the above may make it easier
to wash out of costumes.

Adding blue washing detergent has been suggested - it makes the blood
easier to wash out, and darkens the blood. Be careful of this, washing
detergent can cause severe allergic reactions.


Commercial Stageblood

Ben Nye

Best all around blood. Flows very well. Color is deep and shows up well
on video or film. A little too dark for black actors. Moderately
washable. Bonus: Edible, and mint flavored. Also available in Thick
blood (excellent) and dried scab (browner and older looking) Ben Nye
also has a full line of product in his Moulage line...(for EMT and
Disaster training) Geleffects can creat great wounds without messing up
clothing (product is made ahead of time and is dry once used, you can
spray glycerine to "freshen" or moisten it). He also provides a great
product. Dried blood powder. It is a very economical way to go...you can
splash it all around or stain clothes with it...designed to simulate
horrific crash scenes in emergency training exercises.

Mehron

The worst on the market....too light....too runny...looks like watery
strawberry pancake syrup. Don't waste your time

Kryolan

Excellent products...they have blood that dries to the touch (great for
clothes) Eyeblood (cry tears of blood)...their film blud is great for TV
and video...it has a yellow pigment in it that reflects nicely under
lights.it also smears very realistically. Film blud is available in
arterial (light color) and venous (darker). Frankly they have many more
products...they are the most comprehensive carrier of blood...I just
don't need the others...but I can get them if someone needs them.

Reel

Fred has the best bloods on the market. He is a little know secret. He
has been a make-up artist for the last 30 years. He works on major first
run movies. His blood is available in "original" (great bright color,
washable, runs well, great all around blood for most scenes and skin
types) "Lung" (brighter for either gruesome spurting scenes, or use with
darker skinned actors. Bubbles very well for gushing wounds), and aged
(darker for that "I cut myself 15 minutes ago and it hasn't stopped
flowing yet" look. He also provides thick blood. Fresh (great brush
burns and scrapes...stays in place), aged (older scabby look) and old
dried (dark brown look) ...mixing the 3 together in appropriate streaks
and blobs makes the MOST realistic looking wounds for TV and Film

(BTW Reel is the best source for custom tattoo painting systems. It is a
cross between real tattoos, stencils, and an alcohol based painting
system. There are over 5000 styles avail. ranging from gang to prison to
biker to tribal. They can't be discerned from real ones up close...even
when you rub on them)

The most washable of all bloods is Reel


----------



## kUITSUKU (Jul 5, 2009)

By the way, if you end up using food coloring and it gets on your skin, you can wash it off with shaving cream!


----------



## GDfreak (Jul 11, 2006)

bottle of blood is good. drys like real blood


----------



## the dogman (Jul 8, 2007)

I have found that various combinations of Dark Corn Syrup, Red Food Coloring, Baking Cocoa and Water yield a good looking fake blood for different purposes, such as flowing and clotting, and remains edible. 

While I maintain that is combination stains, I have yet to actually have a garment stained by it. Better to be safe than sorry though, so try not to get it on anything you prefer not to be blood stained.

If you make a batch too thin, bring it to a boil then simmer and test a small portion (by bringing it down to room temperature) every few minutes for the consistency you want.

This blood looks crazy real if done right and stains very much like blood does so play with it to get the look you want.

You can also add red food coloring and water to chocolate syrup for a quick easy blood mix that looks pretty real.


----------



## Lainie (Sep 19, 2009)

I agree with the corn syrup ones, I believe that is what Alfred Hitchcock used in Psycho!

Love this forum, everyone is so helpful!


Halloween beats Christmas any day


----------

